# Clayton Tunnel, Bradford. October 2008



## awwrisp (Oct 29, 2008)

Visited this evening with ultrix. Only a few shots as the visibility in the tunnel was dreadful, you could'nt see your hand in frount of your face. oh and it was snowing outside, lol.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 30, 2008)

Nicely lit, you do find it tends to get rather dark in tunnels! 
Do you know what it was built for originally?


----------



## Neosea (Oct 30, 2008)

Lucky you took a torch, cool photo's


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 31, 2008)

UrbanX said:


> Nicely lit, you do find it tends to get rather dark in tunnels!
> Do you know what it was built for originally?



This railway tunnel was part of the Great Northern Railway. It was on the route that connected Queensbury Station to the City of Bradford. If you are interested in more history of the GNR routes in the area, just Google 'Clayton Railway Tunnel' - there is plenty of info.


----------



## pdtnc (Oct 31, 2008)

Snowing outside and that steep slope down to the portal!!! scary!!!

Good shots to say that you said it was bad viz in there.


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice photos mate. No3 is class. What did you use for lighting?


----------



## MD (Nov 1, 2008)

nice one i like the stones around the vent shaft


----------



## awwrisp (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys



Lithium said:


> Nice photos mate. No3 is class. What did you use for lighting?



I Used A Led Lenser P7.


----------

